# Flo ...black ...lol



## nathalie (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## naoki (Apr 29, 2014)

Wonderful photos as usual, Nathalie! I'd love to know how you set up your lights (I have hard time imitating your other style, hi-key background). For the 2nd one, how are you making the droplets look like that? A big ring light?


----------



## Hera (Apr 29, 2014)

Your photography just keeps knocking me over!


----------



## abax (Apr 30, 2014)

The photography is amazing and so very unique. I envy you your lovely
peonies. Mine just have tight buds right now and I can't wait to see the
blooms.


----------



## nathalie (Apr 30, 2014)

Naoki, I take this picture when the light are down, at f18, 100 iso with the little flash of my camera ( I have a good camera..), after with photoshop I work with filtres, contrast, light and details, like I feel...
Thanks all


----------



## nathalie (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## JeanLux (Apr 30, 2014)

:clap::clap::clap::clap: !!!! Jean


----------



## Ozpaph (May 1, 2014)

Number 3 photo is very eye catching


----------



## goldenrose (May 1, 2014)

WAY TOO COOL!!!
I have a hunch something like this would have a very good response in the auction ........ can you see me on my knees begging?


----------



## Carkin (May 1, 2014)

Amazing!!!


----------



## nathalie (May 1, 2014)

goldenrose said:


> WAY TOO COOL!!!
> I have a hunch something like this would have a very good response in the auction ........ can you see me on my knees begging?



I'm french I don't understand exactly what you say ...?!


----------



## goldenrose (May 1, 2014)

nathalie said:


> I'm french I don't understand exactly what you say ...?!


Would you donate a print to the auction for next week?


----------



## nathalie (May 1, 2014)

yes


----------



## nathalie (May 1, 2014)

Which do you want more to be able to print? and give me your mail so I send you.


----------

